# Old trains, new track?



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm currently working on my first layout, (N scale), but yesterday was given a box full of HO scale engines, rolling stock, 4 power packs and track. They have been in an open box in a garage for the last 25 years or so. Theres five diesel engines and a bit of rolling stock with companies like Ajax, Pepsi, Hershey's, Campbell's soup. One of the engines is a bicentennial locomotive with matching caboose.

My question is, if I bought an oval of inexpensive track (bachmann), just to test the engines and try to bring them to life, it should work fine, right? I have no interest in starting an HO layout but just wanted a "test" track, as the track that came with them looks unusable (rails are discolored and in not great shape.)
I said Bachmann because that's what I'm using on my N scale layout, and I'm wishing that maybe I hadn't. Thanks all!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 9 volt battery set up with 2 alligator clips to test power, I take it with me to all train shows. 

The graphics on your cars tell me they're TYCO, look for the brass wheels on the loco and touch the wires to those wheels, you should see lights and some semblance of life that way... http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2008/08/swap-meet-tech-tip-1.html

The track should clean up enough to test with, since you're not planing on using it for modeling, just buff the rail tops with fine sandpaper or a pen eraser.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

shaygetz- excellent idea, thanks! Most of the rolling stock is Tyco, but didn't see any brand on the locos...thought they'd look nice all cleaned up and on shelves in the man cave.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If they are Tyco engines... Leave them on the shelf. They look better than they run and they don't resell for very much. They do make for a nice static display!


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah the shells cleaned up real nice on the two engines I've done so far.They put some heavy weights inside some of those lol! But like you said NIMT, they'll look real nice on the shelf...now if I could just wrap my small mind around basic cab control then I'd be all set!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I know I shouldnt do this here, but here goes:

If you dont want them, let me know. I'm collecting bicentennial stuff and love the old TYCO billboard cars. Let me know, or better yet start a sale thread and I'll check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Me too! I love to run those old engines for nostalogic reasons. Bachmann EZ Track or any code 100 track will do fine.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Dawg, 
You are a sucker for the nostalgic Bi Centenial stuff aren't you! I didn't know you like the Billboard cars I have a few of them myself!

TYCO MAN, Do you own any new engines? I personaly hate an engine that has to be bumped and pushed around the track because of the lack of proper pickups and a smooth and consistant power plant inside.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

My newest engine is the 2nd year into Bachmann's Re-released SD40-2 with DCC onboard. NIMT, all my engines run as good as new. I have old old Varney, Mantua, AC Gilbert and Tyco. In fact some of my Power Torque's run quiterer than the new engines! I give everything mechanically and electircally a cleaning and lubing as needed. Thes old PT's can be remotored with a CD-ROM motor and the newer can motors in today's mantuas engines work in the older runs and runs whisper quiet and throttle control is better!


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well thanks to shaygetz's idea, I was able to see that four of these five old loco's are runners! I was thinking of maybe doing dioramas with them, like maybe putting them in those display cases used for model cars (I seen that somebody on this site did that and it looked real nice!), but now that I see that their runners I'm kind of interested in resurrecting them all the way.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad it worked for you...I never go to a train show without one:thumbsup:


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks again, love this site


----------

